# X-rated sayings



## Joz

*Sex is only dirty if it's done right
*Nice guys finish last
*A hard on doesn't count as personal growth
*This is not a beer belly.  It's a fuel tank for a sex machine.
*It's ok to laugh during sex, just don't point.
*Sex is one of the 9 reasons for reincarnation.  The other 8 are unimportant.
*Perfect marriage:  She doesn't want to & he can't
*If God were a woman, She'd have made sperm taste like chocolate.
*My friends got me a sweater.  But I'd preferred a moaner or a screamer.
*It ain't the size, it's the....no wait, it is the size.
*I know nothing about sex--I've always been married.
*Divorce:  The Latin word for having your balls ripped off thru your wallet.


----------

